# Syracuse Customs/ Mr potato head event! NY!



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the deal guys and gals... As you may have discovered I enjoy putting together shows people can have fun at. I'm a fat guy and I enjoy food... Sq and most anything cars....

Josh did a great job tossing together the Meca side of things and Steve and Tom are great hosts... 

Bet you're wondering why I named it mr. Potato head?

Deal is its your show- we have some dates that are off limits for other shows-weekend of June 30th comes to mind as 12volt Dave, josh and myself are planning something. Josh will add show dates that won't work for him- toss out what you would like to see for formats- food- Saturday fun so on and so forth... Aka build it the way you would have the most fun... We will vote on things as much as we can!

Lets try and make this the largest show yet at the shop!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I vote for when my 300zx is finished  .. side note: your not fat lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I vote for when my 300zx is finished  .. side note: your not fat lol


Lol- diet restrictions caused me to lose 20 pounds in 2 months... I'm a fat guy at heart- food just hates me!

Ps I'd like to find a judge for this event! Yes it's official I want to import an iasca judge-


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Lol- diet restrictions caused me to lose 20 pounds in 2 months... I'm a fat guy at heart- food just hates me!
> 
> Ps I'd like to find a judge for this event! Yes it's official I want to import an iasca judge-


From Canada eh? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

6/2 is out...that's shake the lake in Erie 
7/14 is out...that's the vinny 

Also out is a future show that Brian and I will decide taking place at tint box's show in Warrenton va...I'm thinking may sometime...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

d3adl1fter said:


> 6/2 is out...that's shake the lake in Erie
> 7/14 is out...that's the vinny
> 
> Also out is a future show that Brian and I will decide taking place at tint box's show in Warrenton va...I'm thinking may sometime...


I say sometime between then.. ?

Edit: I'm going away from June 22 - July 2.. I'm good for anytime other than between there


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Double post ..


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Could we make it 10:30 or 11:00 start time? I like to sleep late on Sundays.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Could we make it 10:30 or 11:00 start time? I like to sleep late on Sundays.


That's still pretty early lol


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to make this one 

Hopefully my girlfriends car will be done by then so i can bring both


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Avoid holiday weekends and I'll be there. Otherwise it's a 50/50 shot. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edzyy said:


> I have to make this one
> 
> Hopefully my girlfriends car will be done by then so i can bring both


You better. Left me hangin last time lol,, jk. Maybe we can drive up together the day before.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> That's still pretty early lol


Yeah but it can't start too late otherwise we would be there all night/


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Yeah but it can't start too late otherwise we would be there all night/


An 11 start means judging till 6ish, I dont want to be judging until 6ish.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i guess i will be the first to cast a vote.. July 7th? or even June 16th?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

The 16th works !


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

chefhow said:


> An 11 start means judging till 6ish, I dont want to be judging until 6ish.


We need to do a pre registration threw Paypal or something. We will be able to get the judging started faster rather than an hour or getting everybody signed up.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Syracuse Customs said:


> The 16th works !


The 16th was being discussed for tint box's show...though perhaps we can juggle things around some...I'd be down for a back to back show like Saturday the 15th in va then Sunday the 16th in ny...google maps says its a 7 hour trip...and for the guys interested in points that equates to a 4x weekend...just an out loud idea...

Though doing that means go karts after the show not the day before...

Or the other idea is just move the tint box show to another weekend...Brian and I will discuss and make something official this week...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

where is tint box's show?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just outside dc...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well if there are 2 shows in June it'll be a one or the other for me. I guess it more comes down to points value. If they are the same then whenever the SYR show is I'll be there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

What I propose we make a sign up sheet. You pick your judging position... Once you've checked proper left/ right channels... Phasing... And you can hit 90 db on pink noise- all of these are not required by rules but would prevent snags in judging you put yourself on the list where you would like to be judged. This would have saved about an hour at the last show.

Secondly- score sheets need to be in or on the car- my fault for not telling people.

Competitor meeting will be at a set time.

I'd like to streamline myself so I can get everyone judged faster... 


Please if you have any ideas that might help please lmk.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

The earlier in June for me the better. I become a cranky lil ***** in the heat.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> The earlier in June for me the better. I become a cranky lil ***** in the heat.


Starts at about 40 degrees?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> The earlier in June for me the better. I become a cranky lil ***** in the heat.


I don't think that's the result of the heat Jr. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I don't think that's the result of the heat Jr. :laugh:


Oh yeah your right it's actually whenever I see your face, douche.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Pa. NY NJ state finals in Sept. might be a option.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

asota said:


> Pa. NY NJ state finals in Sept. might be a option.


Definitely down for that. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

asota said:


> Pa. NY NJ state finals in Sept. might be a option.


Chris 
Good call and something you are close to be correct with but you Are from Ohio so we'd add Ohio in there just for you : ) 

The plan is late August to early September and at the same venue as last year...

You won't believe the plan I have for (3) judges...... Suffice to say I am aiming for the "best" so what is on that score sheet is undeniable AND you can build from! 

Justin your moniker is bow"down" so I hope you'd be down! 

Josh


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin your moniker is bow"down" so I hope you'd be down!
> 
> Josh



Tru Tru.

But funds are down as well. :laugh:

So if it comes down to a SYR show, or PA show in June I'll be attending the SYR show. As it is I have 55 points already.. so it wont take much to qualify for IASCA finals. Besides, I can always pull the radius card.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If I started now do you think there would be any way in hell I could qualify for finals?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Prbly could skier. With a win @ triple pointer event you can get almost 1/2 ur points right there.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> If I started now do you think there would be any way in hell I could qualify for finals?


Absolutely....I didn't start getting to shows till late June last season and I made...finals is in October and its joint finals this year in Huntsville Alabama 

In MECA you need 40 total...

Iasca I'm not sure someone can help me out 

Ill do what I can to get as many people I can qualified in the hope they attend finals! And I can do that by putting on shows..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

d3adl1fter said:


> Absolutely....I didn't start getting to shows till late June last season and I made...finals is in October and its joint finals this year in Huntsville Alabama
> 
> In MECA you need 40 total...
> 
> ...


I think I was told 70 or 75 for IASCA


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I think I was told 70 or 75 for IASCA


It is 75. There was a discrepancy in the rules somewhere with one saying 70 the other saying 75. Moe clarified it on the iasca group facebook page.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

June 16th is the date of this event... I've been super busy with work and school but I need to get the other details sorted out. Josh is trying for either a 2 or 3x for MECA and I'm doing a 1 or 2x for IASCA we're also looking to do SPL.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> June 16th is the date of this event... I've been super busy with work and school but I need to get the other details sorted out. Josh is trying for either a 2 or 3x for MECA and I'm doing a 1 or 2x for IASCA we're also looking to do SPL.


All of the above is correct...I've just dispatched an email to the commish of my intentions/plans 

Ill state up front it is FATHERS DAY 

However for those of us with children (myself) what better way to celebrate than showing them one of our hobbies and how it works, not to mention come award time they get a kick out of walking up to accept your awards! 

As with the last show food will be provided : ) 

More details and an official post tomorrow 

Btw triple point means THREE judges for you guys/gals

Josh


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Show costs assuming 3x meca and 2x iasca? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Show costs assuming 3x meca and 2x iasca?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.



Justin 
Never assume and refer to my post that says 

"More details to follow and official post tomorrow"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been slacking with my install.. need to get my **** together and finish it already


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in for this. I will need help getting out of the go-cart but I'm in for that to.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

asota said:


> I'm in for this. I will need help getting out of the go-cart but I'm in for that to.


you wont want to get out of the go-cart..


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Chris 
Would love to have you attend both...the go carts will go down the day before the show like last time but ill say its well worth being there the night before...we also will go to dinner...there are hotels near the venue, if I can suggest the days inn at Brewerton was very nice and recently remodeled...cost with tax 101 for the night (2 queen sized beds) and 1 mike away..

As Ski(Y)zer said you won't want to get out : )


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Show costs assuming 3x meca and 2x iasca?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


event fee for IASCA 2x is 250... if we can get spl there it will knock it down to 125 each... (and as you guys know josh and I are cool with getting close to the breaking even point... if we lose a small amount of cash it's not that big of a deal as long as everyone has fun) The main factor for me is getting spl here and deciding if you guys mind a cheaper fee with the usual awards... hell I could spring for frames next time 

Josh on the other hand would need to bring in 3 judges for a 3x... Tintbox v2.0 has said he would attend... I'm sure chef would but depending on judges needs for services and so and so forth its hard to gauge at this point... I'm sure we will have much more info in the next few days! trophy's and score sheet costs are pretty linear but the rest is a shot in the dark!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> event fee for IASCA 2x is 250... if we can get spl there it will knock it down to 125 each... (and as you guys know josh and I are cool with getting close to the breaking even point... if we lose a small amount of cash it's not that big of a deal as long as everyone has fun) The main factor for me is getting spl here and deciding if you guys mind a cheaper fee with the usual awards... hell I could spring for frames next time
> 
> Josh on the other hand would need to bring in 3 judges for a 3x... Tintbox v2.0 has said he would attend... I'm sure chef would but depending on judges needs for services and so and so forth its hard to gauge at this point... I'm sure we will have much more info in the next few days! trophy's and score sheet costs are pretty linear but the rest is a shot in the dark!


Well said my man well said...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

While I'm not against spl as a whole... I just hope the judging will take place away from where they are cracking windshields. Luckily SQ doesn't require power during judging... How about SQ in front SPL in the back lot? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> While I'm not against spl as a whole... I just hope the judging will take place away from where they are cracking windshields. Luckily SQ doesn't require power during judging... How about SQ in front SPL in the back lot?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


or maybe even pull the car in the shops install bay for judging?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> While I'm not against spl as a whole... I just hope the judging will take place away from where they are cracking windshields. Luckily SQ doesn't require power during judging... How about SQ in front SPL in the back lot?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Justin no faith? 

Yes I am new as an event director but not common sense

Ill get as much separation as I can but why stop at out front and out back, I'm thinking farther ; ) 

Have faith and just attend


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin no faith?
> 
> Yes I am new as an event director but not common sense
> 
> ...


Na, nothing personal... Just have been to shows in the past where SPL was also held.. and it's a ***** to give demo's or Judge (I would image) when Rebecca Pidgin suddenly takes a dump on your dash and flies away.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin no faith?
> 
> Yes I am new as an event director but not common sense
> 
> ...



depending on the expected turn out--you can also do Quiet times for SQ judging. 
thats how it was done at IASCA finals and I expect it to happen again bc it worked very well. Myself and the other judges were able to move quickly through each car with no interruptions. 
Between 8-1pm All SQ judging is done. SPL cannot demo or start
If you demo its an automatic DQ.

This could also mean that SPL runs a little later, but they also have the ability to move very quickly as well w the right person running it.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Na, nothing personal... Just have been to shows in the past where SPL was also held.. and it's a ***** to give demo's or Judge (I would image) when Rebecca Pidgin suddenly takes a dump on your dash and flies away.


Justin 
As an event director I take all criticism as not personal at all...

Though you have to keep in mind we have to use the area we are provided no matter how big or small it is and make the show work for everyone...Will everyone be happy, probably not but ill do my best...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> depending on the expected turn out--you can also do Quiet times for SQ judging.
> thats how it was done at IASCA finals and I expect it to happen again bc it worked very well. Myself and the other judges were able to move quickly through each car with no interruptions.
> Between 8-1pm All SQ judging is done. SPL cannot demo or start
> If you demo its an automatic DQ.
> ...



Excellent idea mic, we will discuss it and decide a course of action...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin
> As an event director I take all criticism as not personal at all...
> 
> Though you have to keep in mind we have to use the area we are provided no matter how big or small it is and make the show work for everyone...Will everyone be happy, probably not but ill do my best...


I do like Mic's idea of offset competition start times. Figure if the SPL people started later that would give SQ a change to get done judging at least. Even if our personal demos are done with SPL noise at least it wont effect the scoring.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

to be honest id want to see a few spl vehicles there. deep down theres a little bit of basshead left in me


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> to be honest id want to see a few spl vehicles there. deep down theres a little bit of basshead left in me


Given your signature says you have like 12 subs installed I would believe that. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Given your signature says you have like 12 subs installed I would believe that. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


well looks like someone passed math class 

and sig has now changed..


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Run all the subs ! At least your down for go carts


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Syracuse Customs said:


> Run all the subs ! At least your down for go carts


you think a kid my age can afford 2 morel ultimo subs without selling something first? lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> you think a kid my age can afford 2 morel ultimo subs without selling something first? lol


Unloading dead weight isn't a bad thing. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Unloading dead weight isn't a bad thing. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


hey! those subs served me good and there will be a tear in my eye while boxing them up haha


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so enough with the drama thread about the last show. Let's look forward and get this show planned. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Like!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

did someone say get this show planned?

funny you mention that, 
1. the awards and trophies were emailed about today
2. I have all sq judges contacted and out of 4 I have 3 yes and 1 gotta check with the family
3. ive been spreading the word locally here in pa 
4. the spl judge will be locked in this weekend after a brief phone convo
5. ive asked for the commish himself to be in attendance 
6. there Is an outside chance I have a new vendor coming to the show to display some product (more on this later)
7. same as last time this is an open invitation for anyone to come to the shop the day before THE EVENT (Saturday the 15th) to hangout and then go out to dinner (72 dollars spent in just meatballs last time) then GO CARTS!!!!


im all over this guys


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

d3adl1fter said:


> did someone say get this show planned?
> 
> funny you mention that,
> 1. the awards and trophies were emailed about today
> ...


Awesome!

May I suggest creation of a new thread once the details are locked in? That way the show date and organizations hosted are in your face.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Awesome!
> 
> May I suggest creation of a new thread once the details are locked in? That way the show date and organizations hosted are in your face.


Absolutely


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> Absolutely


Allow me to start the thread and Make sure everyone knows Josh for MECA questions Brian for IASCA questions. etc...

I'll change my signature to link the MECA and IASCA Events mods will assist with any changes to the original post


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> to be honest id want to see a few spl vehicles there. deep down theres a little bit of basshead left in me


Hopefully i'll be there with my car and the girlfriends x6


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edzyy said:


> Hopefully i'll be there with my car and the *girlfriends x6*


your bringing 5 girls for me? why thank you


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone's score just went up


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Someone's score just went up


DUDE THAT SOOOOO BIASED! i never do that at my events!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> your bringing 5 girls for me? why thank you


Yes! :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Lap dances and go carts... + 30 points. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread go sleepy.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sent the email to iasca last night...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Sent the email to iasca last night...


So we doing 1x or 2x?



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

2x...


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Made my reservations last week as soon as it came up on Meca site. Hope to see everyone in Erie two weeks before.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

asota said:


> Made my reservations last week as soon as it came up on Meca site. Hope to see everyone in Erie two weeks before.


Awesome Chris 
I should see you in Erie as well...

Josh

Ps I've heard rumblings Zenner is doing his Friday night lights (washington pa) that Friday before Erie but don't hold me to it....so fri 2x plus sun 2x is 4x weekend...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hopefully I will make Erie as well

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Prepping the beater for Erie!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> 2x...


 BOOYAH!










Should be done with the Keurig tonight...then project cold car.....then project classifed.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Prepping the beater for Erie!


#sentralife

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it has a new exhaust and tires... next up new brakes on all 4 corners! lol... sounding like shocks are in order after that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> it has a new exhaust and tires... next up new brakes on all 4 corners! lol... sounding like shocks are in order after that.


lol i wouldnt even bother on mine


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


>


Now that's epic. Have an inverter? 

Reminds me of that Simpsons episode where Homer was making coffee in his pimped out car.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Now that's epic. Have an inverter?
> 
> Reminds me of that Simpsons episode where Homer was making coffee in his pimped out car.


Yeah if you saw how I installed it, it could have been the work of Homer J. But it's not going anywhere....so far lol. It's kind of an old inverter and I don't trust it much. It does have a on/ off switch so I just leave it off but also I have an smh disconnect, but it's a ***** to disconnect, I have to use a screwdriver to get the ends apart and it's right behind the machine, which is screwed down, but it works. No more ****ty coffee. Now I just have to make a K cup holder. I have only made one cup at a time. I am going to try two in a row. The inverter is kind of tucked away behind the trunk carpet and I don't want it to overheat. It does get warm with one cup but it's not like I am using it for an hour at a time. The b30 is the lowest wattage unit I have found, 700 watts. All the other units are 1500-1700 watts.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:lol: Awesome.

I have a B130 @ home. Great machine. 

You drink it black?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> :lol: Awesome.
> 
> I have a B130 @ home. Great machine.
> 
> You drink it black?


Yes. In true goodstuff excessive/obsessive style, I am now looking at water filters, k cup variety packs and various things I don't need to waste money on.

EDIT: WHOA HEAT! I can cook eggs now too...laughs. Need to do something because I just decided it's unsafe to use in the sun on an 80 degree day. It seemed fine in the garage at 50 degrees. I was looking for a fire extinguisher just in case. I have something in the works to keep the car cool but don't know if it will work well enough. Going out to check for fire again. Inverter was UNhappy, squealing like a pig. Going to remount under rear deck.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bump...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma/148422-12-volt-thunder-pottsville-pa.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Yes. In true goodstuff excessive/obsessive style, I am now looking at water filters, k cup variety packs and various things I don't need to waste money on.
> 
> EDIT: WHOA HEAT! I can cook eggs now too...laughs. Need to do something because I just decided it's unsafe to use in the sun on an 80 degree day. It seemed fine in the garage at 50 degrees. I was looking for a fire extinguisher just in case. I have something in the works to keep the car cool but don't know if it will work well enough. Going out to check for fire again. Inverter was UNhappy, squealing like a pig. Going to remount under rear deck.


want all my AC stuff outa my car to keep it cool? lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> bump...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma/148422-12-volt-thunder-pottsville-pa.html


Weird. On tapatalk it takes me to some tweeter classifieds thread. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Weird. On tapatalk it takes me to some tweeter classifieds thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Wtf, same here

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Odd- no issues here...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

What about the official 6/16 thread? :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> What about the official 6/16 thread? :laugh:


It looks to me as if u have a keyboard and hands...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> It looks to me as if u have a keyboard and hands...


Thought SYR Customs would do it.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Thought SYR Customs would do it.


Today for sure


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Up.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Shh... this thread is sleeping.:sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Shh... this thread is sleeping.:sleeping::sleeping:


you just woke up the beast..


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> you just woke up the beast..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wauzrPn0cfg


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

What ever happened to that 'official' thread? :laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> What ever happened to that 'official' thread? :laugh:


If you're so hell bent on having an official thread make one.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> If you're so hell bent on having an official thread make one.



Lol. Just looks nicer in the list. Honestly whoever is going to come has been in this thread. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> What ever happened to that 'official' thread? :laugh:





chefhow said:


> If you're so hell bent on having an official thread make one.


It is diy, laughs.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> It is diy, laughs.


Good call. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bizzy bizump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

I would like to come to this event, but have no experience.

I'm not sure in what SQ class my install will fit.

Is that something that is determined at registration?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

erlebo said:


> I would like to come to this event, but have no experience.
> 
> I'm not sure in what SQ class my install will fit.
> 
> Is that something that is determined at registration?


Hey man 
After registration the head judge will go through a verification with you and determine which class your install puts you into....very easy...I recommend you read the rules prior to the event to familiarize yourself with the classes...

I am the event director for the show so if you have any questions you can PM me here or just ask in the thread, I'm here to help however I can...I hope to see you there! 

Josh


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

d3adl1fter said:


> Hey man
> After registration the head judge will go through a verification with you and determine which class your install puts you into....very easy...I recommend you read the rules prior to the event to familiarize yourself with the classes...
> 
> I am the event director for the show so if you have any questions you can PM me here or just ask in the thread, I'm here to help however I can...I hope to see you there!
> ...


Thanks,

I think that cutting the door panels for dome mids puts it in Modified?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

erlebo said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I think that cutting the door panels for dome mids puts it in Modified?


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/2013rulebook.pdf


you are correct that cutting of the door panel starts you in modified and depending on what else youd go from there...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

She's coming up! How about a roll call?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Who is she?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

All the girls ski'zer is bringing.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Also change in tablets has resulted in me having the ability to accept USB source media. So judges can now use a standard USB Thumb drive for media source.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> All the girls ski'zer is bringing.


??? I think you're referring to edzyy


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> ??? I think you're referring to edzyy


Ah tru tru.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys I think I maybe making the +three hour trip to this one. Hope to meet some of you guys there!


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

BowDown said:


> She's coming up! How about a roll call?


Yes, here, present.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> Hey guys I think I maybe making the +three hour trip to this one. Hope to meet some of you guys there!


Would be awesome man. More the merrier! Are you coming down for IASCA or MECA?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Would be awesome man. More the merrier! Are you coming down for IASCA or MECA?


Meca - modex. This will be my first sq competition. Any award for the lowest score? Lol! I am looking forward to hearing some sq cars! Especially since I never heard one 

I just realized this is Father's Day. Wifey is going to flip her lid once she finds out I will be gone all day....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> Meca - modex. This will be my first sq competition. Any award for the lowest score? Lol! I am looking forward to hearing some sq cars! Especially since I never heard one
> 
> I just realized this is Father's Day. Wifey is going to flip her lid once she finds out I will be gone all day....


Ya mine wasn't too happy at first. But it IS father's day . We are just celebrating as a family the day before. 

My system may not look the greatest in it's current form, but I'd be more than happy to give you a demo.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Ya mine wasn't too happy at first. But it IS father's day . We are just celebrating as a family the day before.
> 
> My system may not look the greatest in it's current form, but I'd be more than happy to give you a demo.


I read through your 48 page build log. Cant wait for a demo!


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

I will be there, only a couple of hour away drive. My 1st show in 15+ years! I was an active competitor during the heydays of CAN and IASCA, later on a certified judge.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and once again.. my car will probably not be done lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

sqchris said:


> I will be there, only a couple of hour away drive. My 1st show in 15+ years! I was an active competitor during the heydays of CAN and IASCA, later on a certified judge.


Awesome. Welcome back! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

BowDown said:


> Awesome. Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Thanks, might even join the show. Feel free to send pointers my way, it's been awhile for me.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Iasca site is listing the event as a 1x, fyi. Will be there.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Hotel deals around the area with a nice pool for the kids?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Making a list....Can it be Friday already?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Behringer UCA222 arrived and works great with the Nexus 7. Hopefully I will have a decent system to demo now. LOL.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

roll call?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Behringer UCA222 arrived and works great with the Nexus 7. Hopefully I will have a decent system to demo now. LOL.


are you using the latest USBROM on your nexus (may 06 iirc)? I'm having a hard time getting mine to charge up and stay charged. I'm waiting for my 10A DC to DC to show up to do more test.

I plan on coming down, might have an untuned van with a very ghetto install but ill be there


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> are you using the latest USBROM on your nexus (may 06 iirc)? I'm having a hard time getting mine to charge up and stay charged. I'm waiting for my 10A DC to DC to show up to do more test.
> 
> I plan on coming down, might have an untuned van with a very ghetto install but ill be there


Yes that's the version. I have no problems charging off my usb hub or on the bench with ac charger. 

Are you attempting to fast charge? 

I will snap a screen shot for you. Maybe you have a bad otg cable? Does ur cable have the extra power connection? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like our installs are going to be in the same state. Lol.



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> are you using the latest USBROM on your nexus (may 06 iirc)


I may be using a different kernel than u. 













Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump shameless plug...Selling my Zapco Dsp-Z8 with the controlller for $500. 
Just got it back from Don(6speedcoupe) with a clean bill of health.
If anyone wants it I can bring it to the show.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

It has been almost 2 decades since I have been to a show. What is the number of attendees, do they still have late judging? I just wanted to be back across the border before sundown.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

sqchris said:


> It has been almost 2 decades since I have been to a show. What is the number of attendees, do they still have late judging? I just wanted to be back across the border before sundown.


Last show I think 20 something cars? Someone else correct me if I am off. While I don't think they will be jerks if you are a few minutes late I would try to get there on time so everything goes smoothly for everyone. My only tip is to cover your cornhole if you happen to bend over anywhere near Bowdown. 
(Seat posititon, look at the size of the judge and adjust it based on that.)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I think you have me confused with yeti. Lol. My score sheet will be the one giving it to you in the corn hole. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh man so close yet so far
away. Going through Syracuse today. Gone tomorrow


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hoping to not have to drive through a wall of water on my way out to the show.
Ducks getting into line....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Hoping to not have to drive through a wall of water on my way out to the show.
> Ducks getting into line....


Water will be gone by tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Water will be gone by tomorrow. :laugh:


I buy a solar panel and it rains for a week straight....fml.
First world problems......


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hope you all have fun this weekend


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

fall weather here....spitting rain and gloomy


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

I have arrived...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SWEET! i have off tomorrow and if i can get some little setup in my car by the afternoon il come up for the night and sunday. if not, sunday morning it is!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Double post....


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Either way brother Saturday for dinner and go carts or Sunday for the show it's all good...hope to see you there


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Unfortunately not going to make it. Have fun and don't forget to post lots of pictures....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Severe back pain...trying to get on the road.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Severe back pain...trying to get on the road.


Sitting will do ya good. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Can't go... Van is taking water and there was 1/2 inch in the tub where the amps are going. Fortunately i found where it came from and it now fix but i need to redo my entire install on the passenger side :-(


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Just got checked in at Days Inn


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> Can't go... Van is taking water and there was 1/2 inch in the tub where the amps are going. Fortunately i found where it came from and it now fix but i need to redo my entire install on the passenger side :-(






Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

asota said:


> Just got checked in at Days Inn


 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bringing my little cousin along. see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> bringing my little cousin along. see you guys tomorrow.


Competing or hanging out...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

d3adl1fter said:


> Competing or hanging out...


hang.. car is still far from ready :/


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and i better get a demo of your car again!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Just started creeping on yalls thread here. Sounds like it will be a good show. Take lots of pics and have fun/good luck to all!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Just started creeping on yalls thread here. Sounds like it will be a good show. Take lots of pics and have fun/good luck to all!


Hopefully I remember this time

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

see you guys in 4 hours!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

****ing speeding ticket.. schweeettt


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Add a blown channel on my zapco in the beater to the list...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> ****ing speeding ticket.. schweeettt


Wow that sucks dude. Where at? I got one last show. Missed a 40mph change and got 62 in a 40. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Wow that sucks dude. Where at? I got one last show. Missed a 40mph change and got 62 in a 40.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Yeah I remember. On some highway. 84 in a 65. Trooper told me my dad who's a NYPD seargent 's badge was worthless in the situation. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh jeez man... slow it down :'(


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Great showing for the SQ guys. Out numbered the SPL guys like 6:1.  

Wanna thank Brian and Josh for putting on a great event. Also Steve and Tom for hosting/pizza. 


On a personal note the car came together well for a 1hr tuning session and new android tablet. Couple bugs to work out, but overall very happy. 

220 Iasca (1st) 
77 avg Meca 3x (2nd)



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I didn't make this one 

Post up some pics!


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I want to thank the guys from Syracuse Customs for keeping the sound off scene alive. I came out from Rochester with a buddy, hung out for a while, demo'd the Forte. It was a good time, maybe getting a little back into it? who knows...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I like pink tacos too! Ty for stopping by! More later


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Who was the guy with the 2 seat car w/horns? Man that was damn impressive.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad you guys had a great turnout, sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds like it was an awesome show!!

where are the pictures?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't take any. :laugh:

The only person I saw snapping pics was goodstuff.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I didn't take any. :laugh:
> 
> The only person I saw snapping pics was goodstuff.


I took 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I took 2.


2 more than I got! LOL.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Who was the guy with the 2 seat car w/horns? Man that was damn impressive.


White accord?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> White accord?


True.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> True.


Think it's Tom Thorton? Racing gauges on the driver side pillar? Tinted to the moon in the back?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Think it's Tom Thorton? Racing gauges on the driver side pillar? Tinted to the moon in the back?


Ah, yes that would be the one. He on DIYMA?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

blownmustang? I think.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> 2 more than I got! LOL.



The rain put a damper on pics. Blair witch barn sale project. Every ten feet in Vermont there was a barn sale sign. I will get pics of the show up tonight. Thank you to who ever bought the pizza from Utica Pizza Company (Brian?). 
Ate there on Saturday night but then forgot the leftovers in my hotel. I was going to try and keep them on ice till I got home....Best pizza I've ever had, and I am into pizza like I am into car stereo.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> I took 2.


May I refer you to your avatar...

You guys are such a letdown.  How many people showed? Results? Notables? Anything? Otherwise I'm just going to assume all the good shows are only in the south. 

And how many of you yanks are going to make it/planning to make it to finals?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Toms car is really good, hopefully he will be in Pottsville.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> May I refer you to your avatar...
> 
> You guys are such a letdown.  How many people showed? Results? Notables? Anything? Otherwise I'm just going to assume all the good shows are only in the south.
> 
> And how many of you yanks are going to make it/planning to make it to finals?


Avatar? Oh right, unacceptable, laughs. 20 something cars? I took 2nd in Iasca Pro-am...what else is new. The Tron car was different( pics of that coming up).Utica Pizza Company is my new favorite. Why are the best pizza places always so far away? I know there were more pics because at least one person took a shot of the Keurig in the trunk of my car.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the best pizza places are in new york - duh. we invented pizza (i was born in rochester, ny).


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Now that I have met some of you two and three times, When I read your posts I read it in your voice in my head, weird.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Josh's car will be a solid performer this season. Bowdown's car has lots of potential- great for the lack of tuning- Chris aks asota- his truck tonally rocks. Goodstuff- smelled like a coffe house... Had a couple noob's that are on the right track- 12voltdave showed also. More later!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I only got first names from some of you....Chris (With the Tron car), Nick? with the Vifa XT25 tweets in pods on the dash, Erik from Canada who does not post much, Spl guy with the Honda Accord....Thanks guys for the great conversations, hope to see you here on Diyma and at the next show. I was the guy with the blue Subaru, fyi.
Thanks Steven and Tommy for use of the shop. Josh K and His Wife( Sorry I forgot your name) Gracious as always. Thanks for the Demo Josh. Also Brian thanks for letting me Demo the Sentra.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

pics or it didnt happen >_<


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

req said:


> the best pizza places are in new york - duh. we invented pizza (i was born in rochester, ny).


X2.. NYC represent

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No we said NY, not NYC. There IS a difference. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

req said:


> pics or it didnt happen >_<


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

req said:


> the best pizza places are in new york - duh. we invented pizza (i was born in rochester, ny).


I want a brick oven in my backyard now, laughs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

"I GOT WARRANTS!"



Left my mark on the s13 convertible.. "skizer"




POLE POSITION RACEWAY!


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

goodstuff said:


> Now that I have met some of you two and three times, When I read your posts I read it in your voice in my head, weird.


Those voices are telling you to install that brick oven in your car, not the backyard.


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

It's been good to meet like-minded people. Thank you all who made it, and made it happen.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Who was the guy with the 2 seat car w/horns? Man that was damn impressive.


Thanks, man!!! Your car sounded nice too! 

Also, thanks to everyone involved in making this show a success!! My brother and I had a great time, and to top it off, I gave him a new CD player for his birthday after the show. Now he is thinking about building an SPL car to bring to Pottsville.  

Thanks for the demo Josh! Your car definitely ROCKS!!! (literally!) For those who have not had an opportunity to listen to it, be warned... the mid-bass will kick your ass!!!


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Toms car is really good, hopefully he will be in Pottsville.


Thanks, Howard! You'll have to hear it now. It sounds much better than it did last year. I will be in Pottsville, so hopefully you'll have a chance to get in some seat time.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Horns =


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta says horns in req's car not bad.. Horns in the accord. Very nice.  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Guys and girls 
I had a great time this entire weekend, exhausting but fun....

Actually had a better turn out than I thought beings it was Father's Day and also the forecast which was actually right for a change and we did have some inclimate weather...

I want to say thank you to the people who made the trip to the show and also to the judges and finally to Syracuse customs for hosting...oh and for the people there it was Brian that paid for the pizza for everyone so a BIG thanks to him! 

We had competitors from 
NY 
PA 
MA 
OH 
And even SC for his first ever competition
Also a gentleman that came down from Canada for his first ever competition 

The one drawback to being an event director is you are pulled in so many directions and trying to accommodate everyone that you barely get time to listen to cars...

Thanks for the nice words on the car, it's getting there...

Hope to see you all make it to my next event...shameless plug

6/30 
Pottsville PA
12Volt Thunder 

Josh


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Gotta says horns in req's car not bad.. Horns in the accord. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


sigh


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Only thing that makes me  about horns is the width! Toms height was rather good and tonally the mid- top end was very good.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a plan to fix that Brian! Hopefully, I can get it done before Pottsville; if not, then it will definitely be ready for State Finals.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> sigh


I just couldn't get in a position on the seat so it staged correctly. Could just be my height or ears? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Only thing that makes me  about horns is the width! Toms height was rather good and tonally the mid- top end was very good.


I know not what You speak of as far as Width issues.


----------

